# [RISOLTO] Riprodurre file .wmv

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, ho scaricato dei video in formato .wmv, ma si sente solo l'audio. Inoltre ho emerso vlc, ma nel menù audio e video non c'è e l'unica cosa che mi appare quando dicito vlc dalla shell è 

```
francesco@localhost ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

Interfaccia telecomando inizializzata, `h' per la guida.

```

Potete aiutarmi? Grazie.

----------

## !ico

hai provato a premere "h per la guida" :p

con cos'è che si sente solo l'audio? che programma hai usato?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Salve, ho scaricato dei video in formato .wmv, ma si sente solo l'audio. Inoltre ho emerso vlc, ma nel menù audio e video non c'è e l'unica cosa che mi appare quando dicito vlc dalla shell è 
> 
> ```
> francesco@localhost ~ $ vlc
> 
> ...

 

verifica di avere la flag 

```
USE=win32codecs
```

 in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Uso totem per riprodurre i filmati,e non capisco perchè vlc non si avvi graficamente. La flag win32codecs non c'era quando ho installato vlc. Cmq la guida dice così:

```
+----[ Comandi di controllo remoto ]

| 

| add XYZ  . . . . . . . . . . add XYZ to playlist

| enqueue XYZ  . . . . . . . queue XYZ to playlist

| playlist . . .  show items currently in playlist

| play . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . play stream

| stop . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . stop stream

| next . . . . . . . . . . . .  next playlist item

| prev . . . . . . . . . .  previous playlist item

| goto . . . . . . . . . . . .  goto item at index

| clear . . . . . . . . . . .   clear the playlist

| status . . . . . . . . . current playlist status

| title [X]  . . . . set/get title in current item

| title_n  . . . . . .  next title in current item

| title_p  . . . .  previous title in current item

| chapter [X]  . . set/get chapter in current item

| chapter_n  . . . .  next chapter in current item

| chapter_p  . .  previous chapter in current item

| 

| seek X . seek in seconds, for instance `seek 12'

| pause  . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  toggle pause

| fastforward  . . . . . .  .  set to maximum rate

| rewind  . . . . . . . . . .  set to minimum rate

| faster . . . . . . . .  faster playing of stream

| slower . . . . . . . .  slower playing of stream

| normal . . . . . . . .  normal playing of stream

| f [on|off] . . . . . . . . . . toggle fullscreen

| info . . .  information about the current stream

| get_time . . secondi trascorsi dall'inizio del flusso

| is_playing . .  1 if a stream plays, 0 otherwise

| get_title . . .  the title of the current stream

| get_length . .  the length of the current stream

| 

| volume [X] . . . . . . . .  set/get audio volume

| volup [X]  . . . . .  raise audio volume X steps

| voldown [X]  . . . .  lower audio volume X steps

| adev [X] . . . . . . . . .  set/get audio device

| achan [X]. . . . . . . .  set/get audio channels

| atrack [X] . . . . . . . . . set/get audio track

| vtrack [X] . . . . . . . . . set/get video track

| vratio [X]  . . . . . set/get video aspect ratio

| vcrop [X]  . . . . . . . . .  set/get video crop

| vzoom [X]  . . . . . . . . .  set/get video zoom

| strack [X] . . . . . . . set/get subtitles track

| menu [on|off|up|down|left|right|select] use menu

| 

| help . . . . . . . . . . . . . this help message

| longhelp . . . . . . . . . a longer help message

| logout . . . . .  exit (if in socket connection)

| quit . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  quit vlc

| 

+----[ fine della guida ]
```

----------

## !ico

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> verifica di avere la flag 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beh, se ha compilato a 64bit non gli serve a niente, o sbaglio?   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *!ico wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> verifica di avere la flag 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se ha effettuato una compilazione a 64bit , servono comunque ma da usare con mplayer-bin,  per quello che ne sò io,    comunque non mi sembra abbia detto che ha compilato a 64bit,  o sbaglio???

nb:se hai compilato a 64bit dai uno sguardo qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444455-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-win32codecs-start-0.html

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Non ho compilato a 64bit, possiedo un Pentium M.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Non ho compilato a 64bit, possiedo un Pentium M.

 

quindi aggiungi la flag USE="win32codecs",  e riemergi 

```
media-libs/xine-lib
```

  oppure usa mplayer.

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

vlc non viene di default con la gui. Se vuoi la gui, devi ricompilare (--oneshot!!!) con la flag use delle librerie grafiche attiva

Coda

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Grazie mille, ho emerso mplayer e adesso funziona   :Very Happy: 

----------

